# New Rules to Stop being going abroad for tx



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Just saw this in the guardian on line http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/aug/22/fertility-eggs-sperm-donors

they are talking about paying donors £1000's to reduce the waiting list.

Great idea in some respect but who is going to pay £1000's for the donors? I take it there will be several millions added to the IVF budget in the UK or this just a poorly thought but well intentioned idea?

Many people go overseas because as it is they can't afford the cost of treatment over here if they have to go private, so surely this will just further increase the price of being treated in the UK.

Having been treated overseas I can confidently say my standard of treatment is exemplary and certainly not substandard.

F x

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Fraggles- the recipient will pay the £1000 of course (I heard it was £800 on the radio)!  The recipient already pays double to pay for the egg donors treatment, so of course the clinics will just add the extra £1000 on to the recipients costs.     This has made me so mad all day. No-one on the talk show this morning even mentioned the sheer cost of egg donation in this country.  I agree with you that a huge factor in going abroad is cost.  It certainly will be for me if I have to take that route, despite the fact that I am not completely comfortable with the whole anonymous thing.  The anonymity issue is also another reason why less people want to donate in this country, and I don't blame them for that.

And breathe.......

I feel better now, but I really hate it when people phone in to these radio programmes and spew out a whole load of incorrect information (as well as ignorant an ill-informed view points usally!   )

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

GiaToo

If you want to get worked up again, no doubt the daily mail will have run a well balanced article ...... not and its readers comments wont' be judgmental at all.

Sarcasm is the lowest form of with I know.

I'm not keen on the anonymous thing so as well as fertility tourism when I have tx I also purchase my sperm on line too so it is known donor. Gee people would have a field day with me on their tv or radio shows.   

  Sorry to have wound you up and hope you are feeling OK.

BTW for any people who haven't had treatment overseas - for my last OEIVF I went overseas, and for the cost of flight, accommodation, meds, spending money and IVF, it came to less than half the price of the UK. And for iui without the flight and accommodation, including unknown donor sperm the price was 200e for my first few times and that included the scan and consultation.

Lots of love

F x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Fraggles - YOU didn't wind me up at all     Love your comments about the Daily Mail.    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went abroad (Spain - IVI Barcelona)  for the shorter wait for DE and not the cost and in fact paid more that my UK DE cycle from what I understand the Spanish donors only got E 800 per cycle I paid nearly £10K and then add on flights and accom (as I had 4 trips over there as well so my bill came ot £15K and I never got to ET). In Spain we also had to pay a flat fee of £1000 for the donor drugs or could supply the drugs instead!! 

The recipient would have to pay the extra £1000. I wouldn't object to donors being paid, as long as the screening remain stringent- we would hate to end up like the blood recipient, where donors were paid in the USA and infected - as with donor eggs, unlike donor sperm which is frozen - despite HIV and infection screening as they are fresh there is always a slight risk.

L x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

JJ1 Gulp at the cost - I would never have been having treatment at that price.

I have had treatment at two good clinics overseas and the price of the Spanish clinic you went to, would see me having 3-4 treatments where I go including accomm, flights and meds etc.

Wow.

F x


----------

